# Newbie builds tube amp, maybe



## psychodad (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm new at this, but I'm old school at heart. Where would one start to build a 50 WPC two channel tube amp? I'd like to keep the cost under $400. BTW, I know very little about this, but I'm one of those people who learn by doing. So at the very least, I'll know what I did wrong.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

50 watts per channel would require a very large very high voltage single tube or two or more tubes per channel in a push pull or parallel push pull configuration. Keeping it under $400 would be next to impossible with the cost of the power and output transformers alone reaching that.


----------



## psychodad (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reality check. So if I bumped the budget up to $750 and the power requirements down to 25 WPC, where would be a good place to begin?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

What speakers are you paring this amp with? If they are fairly efficient you won't need much power to get then going. 

Have you built a chip amp yet or is this your first attempt at any build?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

True your speaker efficiency determines how much power you need.

A full tube amplifier kit would be the best place to start. The design is already tested and you get all the parts you need to built the kit, along with instructions.

A very easy and basic kit is something like this PCB based kit.
http://www.tubedepot.com/diy-k-16ls.html

Here is kit that is a litte more involved with hand wiring.
http://www.bottlehead.com/store.php...o-single-ended-2a345-integrated-amplifier-kit

Here is another with more power.
http://store.triodestore.com/st70buildkit.html

Google tube amp kit and you will find a lot. PCB based kits are the easiest to build. You don't have to read a schematic to assemble.


----------



## psychodad (Apr 7, 2013)

This is my first time building an amp. I've been building speakers and cabinets and I'd like to take it to the next level.


----------



## psychodad (Apr 7, 2013)

Those look like great kits. I underestimated the costs, but that's not a deal breaker. I will give those some serious consideration. Thanks.


----------

